# how much sleep is needed?



## chicken wing (May 4, 2012)

How much sleep should one get when on a cycle?  How many hours a day?


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

Oversleeping increases the risk of the following:

1) Diabetes

2) Heart Disease

3) Obesity

4) Depression

Doctors recommend between 7-9 hours of sleep. 

From Harvard school of Medicine (Article)

In recent years, the ideas of sleep as a restorative process have gained support from empirical evidence collected in human and animal studies. The most striking of these is that *animals deprived entirely of sleep lose all immune function and die in just a matter of weeks.* This is further supported by findings that many of the major restorative functions in the body like *muscle growth, tissue repair, protein synthesis, and growth hormone release occur mostly, or in some cases only, during sleep. *

Sleep enough. But don't oversleep. 7-9 hours is what I would shoot for. Oversleeping can lead to a host of problems as well as under sleeping. Recharge, wake up, and carry on


----------



## chicken wing (May 4, 2012)

Wow! I better start getting a little more sleep.  I usually get 5-6


----------



## jennerrator (May 4, 2012)

lol, I sleep like shit while on cycle so naps can come in handy


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

Waoo Georgia got me impress today nice info...


----------



## Jada (May 4, 2012)

I sleep like 6 to 7 hrs


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

I only sleep 5 to 6 hrs if I`m lucky...


----------



## Bodybuilder (May 4, 2012)

5-6 is all i get, even less when im on tren. How i still manage to grow i have no clue, then again maybe its all the oil ive pumped up my ass all these years.


----------



## Smilee21 (May 4, 2012)

I never sleep more than 5-6 hrs


----------



## Mrs P (May 4, 2012)

I try & get 8 hours, but it doesn't always happen.. Sleep is essential to bodybuilding & general health... the importance of sleep is definitely underrated.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 4, 2012)

I get 6-7 hours a night, I wish I could get 8, that extra hour makes a huge difference to me!

Georgia, quit copy and pasting shit!! hehe, also way to utilize the new smileys!!:->


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

I typed all of that except for the copy & pasted part!


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

Leave him alone he got a good and edcuated post for first time )


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Leave him alone he got a good and edcuated post for first time )



Why thank you


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

you crak me the hell up =))


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2012)

8 in the rack, most always. Prolly only 6-7 actual sleep however. I tend to battle mild insomnia. Wish I could get an epic 8 hours of pillow-slobberin' happy knock-out time....le sigh...


----------



## chicken wing (May 4, 2012)

Georgia is always good for a laugh


----------



## PVL (May 4, 2012)

try 75mg of benadryl.........oh you will sleep


----------



## JOMO (May 4, 2012)

I shoot for 8 but get an actual 6-7 also. Melatonin tolerance is too high.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 5, 2012)

I always try to get 8hrs minumum. Most of the time I'm lucky and get a consistent 9


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

SHRUGS said:


> I always try to get 8hrs minumum. Most of the time I'm lucky and get a consistent 9



Must be nice. Since my shoulder surgery last year my shoulder gets real stiff and I'm tossing and turning a lot to get comfortable.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 5, 2012)

I get 3-6 hrs right now. Tren is some crazy shit. You can grow with a cal deficiency and sleep deprivation. I'm mother fucking super man hahaha


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

On tren is the worst. I sleep but wake up 10 times a night because I'm usually banging some goat in my dream or some kind of fucked up shit. Lol


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> On tren is the worst. I sleep but wake up 10 times a night because I'm usually banging some goat in my dream or some kind of fucked up shit. Lol



=)) What the hell Herm!


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 5, 2012)

I haven't been having off the wall dreams just a TON of sex dreams. I wake up about every hr cuz I'm shivering from the night sweats.


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 5, 2012)

for me it depends on what I am running!! with test only i can sleep 8-10 hours no problem but when I used tren i could only get 3-4 a night and had to take naps during the day


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

now why in the hell is my tren not that good...lol 


coltmc4545 said:


> I get 3-6 hrs right now. Tren is some crazy shit. You can grow with a cal deficiency and sleep deprivation. I'm mother fucking super man hahaha


 


BigHerm said:


> On tren is the worst. I sleep but wake up 10 times a night because I'm usually banging some goat in my dream or some kind of fucked up shit. Lol


 


coltmc4545 said:


> I haven't been having off the wall dreams just a TON of sex dreams. I wake up about every hr cuz I'm shivering from the night sweats.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2012)

I love to sleep i bought a bed for 3gs thats how much I love it


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

I would say 8+ your body will tell you if you are not getting enough.


----------

